# 1936 Olympic Village, Berlin, Germany - April 2008



## federal (Apr 16, 2008)

This was our next explore. It was a fantastic day but resulted in a phone call to Sullz back in the UK and a 60euro taxi journey....bloody trains.

We got the train to the nearest stop and got out. We missed the bus by about 1 minute so waited around for an hour, took a trip to Lidl and then went back to the bus stop. Once we finally got the bus and got there we read our little printout of OT's PM. We went to our nearest access point and walked in. As we were walking in we were greated by a german police car containing, what looked like, Laurel and Hardy. After us shouting 'tourist' at them and me looking like a knob taking photos on my imaginery camera, to show that we were tourists, we left and headed for the next access point. A mile later and we were there. Access was....interesting.

As soon as we were inside the fencing we headed in the general direction of the main building. We kept hearing 'van door' noises. We got further inside and then saw a van with its lights on heading our direction, we legged it and dived behind a flower bed/bunker (i think it was a flower bed, Dojann doesnt agree). After poking our heads up and watching it go we then proceeded.

A long'ish walk later and we saw the swimming pool building. Access was a joke lol. Once inside we realised that it had become nearly pitch black outside. Flash was out of the question, so was light painting (glass walls) so that meant that, as most Canon users must know, auto focus was also out of the question.

Had a fantastic time and apart from my slight Fawlty Towers march and salute all was good.

On with the pictures!

1. A very cool car parked near the station






2. 6 min exposure of the pool!





3. Same as above but different angle





4. A very impressive wall, it was nice looking at these pics back at the hotel and seeing how much detail there was in there. All we could see was mostly blackness.





5. A much longer exposure





6. Dojann in the shallow end





7. Myself





8. Windows in the shower room





9. Showers





10. The shower room





11. Not sure what this is/was used for but i liked it





12. Russian newspaper





13. CCCP! 





14. Some very funky doors





15. Windows from another room





16. Door at the rear of the building





17. The 'main' staircase





18. Back down to the showers, Dojann-left, myself-right





19. Russian





20. Staircase 2. Made out of wood....felt a little hollow


----------



## federal (Apr 16, 2008)

20. Staircase 2. Made out of wood....felt a little hollow





21. Loved the wall colour and decay/fire damage





22. A window looking out to concrete





23. Doorway





24. Brick wallpaper!





25. Another door





26. Barrel





27. The diving board





28. The deep end





29. Outside the front





30. Huts and main building





31. Main building again





32. Same again


----------



## King Al (Apr 16, 2008)

Bloody excellent stuff!! Really like the funky doors and the room with the view and all the others two


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 16, 2008)

Fantastic! Loved the windows in the swimming pool area and the shots outside of the main hall are superb. Really good stuff.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome pics, really love that swimming pool, and those large windows. Love the funky wallpapers and the soviet newspaper. Love those thick glass windows.

The outside of the main building how it curves, looks great. Love it, like all the pics.

Would love to go and see this place at some point,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Mr_hiboy (Apr 20, 2008)

f*cking excellent! Looks absolutely class, well done


----------



## restlessdreams (Apr 22, 2008)

Impressive looking place


----------

